# Final 16 Saturday Games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=results width="100%"><TBODY><TR class=aggregator><TD class=header style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=5>All Games Local(GMT +9 hours).France's Point guard is listed as questionable for their game vs Angola,adding intrigue to a game that already had it's share.The USA game will be on ESPN2 at Midnight on the US East Coast.It is possible that the Germany-Nigeria game will also be on,but it's not listed on the ESPN program guide and in fact the USA game is listed an hour later than it actually comes on.Personally I think they're all on drugs


27 August 2006
</TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=6>







</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>65/65</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Germany
Nigeria
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>10:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>66/66</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>USA
Australia
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>13:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>67/67</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>France
Angola
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>17:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=35>68/68</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155>Greece
China
</TD><TD class=textBlackPadLeftRight style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" vAlign=center width=35>20:00 </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=90></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" width=40>







</TD><TD class=last style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=130>Saitama
(Japan)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's like they don't want me to watch the game. These games are so underpromoted....it shouldn't be this hard to figure out when the games are on.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

NBA.com lists a game coming on ESPN2 at 7AM tomorrow morning.Espn's programme guide does not,but very well may not be updated.

That would be the CHina vs Greece game if the schedeule hasn't been altered.I make absolutely no guarantee except that we can count on this morons to confuse the hell out of us.I honestly wonder if anyone at ESPN or FIBA knows what the hell they are doing.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

On NBA.com's front page, it says the game is Sunday, 12am EST. On ESPN.com it says 1am EST. I'll start looking for it at 12am EST.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

USA-Australia practice quotes...what USA has to say going into the Australia game.

http://www.nba.com/usabasketball/usa_australia_practice_quotes_060926.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't guess the Germany game is going to be on CCTV5.I did find two naked girls trying to sell me something on the Italian sports network though.I am not sure what qualifies as a sport on Tele Capri


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Diable said:


> I don't guess the Germany game is going to be on CCTV5.I did find two naked girls trying to sell me something on the Italian sports network though.I am not sure what qualifies as a sport on Tele Capri


Well, at least it's better than poker.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Germany advances 78-77,but Nigeria hit a layup just after the buzzer.I was watching on a program called SOPCast and the quality was so bad that I couldn't really tell more than when someone scored.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>Germany</TD><TD align=right>Nigeria</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nowitzki, Dirk</TD><TD width=43>38</TD><TD width=63>7 - 14</TD><TD width=63>0 - 4</TD><TD width=63>9 - 11</TD><TD width=30>23</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Okulaja, Ademola</TD><TD width=43>33</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>4 - 7</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>19</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Greene, Demond</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Demirel, Mithat</TD><TD width=43>27</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>4 - 4</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Herber, Johannes</TD><TD width=43>24</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Schultze, Sven</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Femerling, Patrick</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hamann, Steffen</TD><TD width=43>20</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Garrett, Robert</TD><TD width=43>1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>Nigeria</TD><TD align=right>Germany</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ibekwe, Ekene</TD><TD width=43>31</TD><TD width=63>9 - 13</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>4 - 7</TD><TD width=30>22</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Muoneke, Gabe</TD><TD width=43>28</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>3 - 6</TD><TD width=30>16</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Awojobi, Tunji</TD><TD width=43>22</TD><TD width=63>5 - 10</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=30>15</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Udoka, Ime</TD><TD width=43>33</TD><TD width=63>2 - 8</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=30>8</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ere, Ebi</TD><TD width=43>29</TD><TD width=63>2 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nwosu, Julius</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>2 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>4</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anagonye, Aloysius</TD><TD width=43>6</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Oguchi, Chamberlain</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Obasohan, Derrick</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nwankwo, Ikenna</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Akognon, Josh</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Varem, Jeff</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

How good was Ekene Ibekwe!? Did his draft stock the world of good.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Greece 95-China 64​The boxscore would indicate that Greece's guards dominated this game pretty thoroughly.China had 23 turnovers and Greece only two which led to Greece having 28 more field goal attempts.Yao only went 3-5 from the field and finished with 10 points and 8 rebounds

France 68-Angola 62​France really won this game by controlling the tempo and outscoring Angola 17-6 in the first quarter.​Germany 68-Nigeria 67​


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BORIS DIAW!

I'm watching the replay of France-Angola. Did anyone see Diaw's dunk with about 4:30 left in the 3rd quarter? Holy cow. Two handed flush that came out of no where. Some needs to get that on youtube for others to enjoy.


----------

